# Finally got pics formatted...66 tempest resto



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice - what's next?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

462 motor on stand waiting for paint to dry so i can start assembly and i need to get the other disc brake assembly done tomorrow before i start engine, one phase at a time, need to borrow Harley mech across the streets box press to get front bushings and ball joint out and in then the susp/undercarriage and brakes will be complete, called friday and said gas tank is ready at strippers, had all the rustproof removed so i can spray it Zinc silver, will have all major parts to complete here within the next few weeks, get a great discount at aoutozone under friends bus account for the nuts and bolts stuff


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

30% done, 250% to go - lol. I bet a lot of time is blown just waiting.

I like the interior color you're going with. Is that going to be exterior too? It reminds of this car I've been fighting my little boy half to go see.

Volo Auto Museum:: 1972 CHEVROLET CAMARO SS - Used Inventory


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes mike, vinyl, headliner and carpet will be black, the pic of trunk is the original barrier blue, (notice cocked jacking instructions, guess thats how you know it is factory installed, you know we would all be measuring in even from all four edges before burnishing it on to remove every air bubble....lol) i had just a slight bit of metallic added to the mix and just had to overspray and clear the jambs after scuffing them up, dash was a little more work, need to get pad restretched, hate having to bite the bullet for 250 on that one, may try and do it myself, only thing i have not done myself is machine work on engine....thats a sweet looking camaro, grew up on firebirds, wish i had kept them 69'/76'/79' and a fun as hell 71' nova sleeper


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

always loved those split front bumpers on the camaro


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Cool video, well done.
Nice project, keep it up!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Mike_V said:


> 30% done, 250% to go - lol. I bet a lot of time is blown just waiting.
> 
> you got that right, made the mistake of tabbing up all my E-bay and various expenses last night....OUCH!!!!, lucky i am not charging myself labor


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jetstang said:


> Cool video, well done.
> Nice project, keep it up!


:agree, except for when the dude slaps the chick, but that was one of the best songs ever!!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

you got that right, made the mistake of tabbing up all my E-bay and various expenses last night....OUCH!!!!, lucky i am not charging myself labor[/QUOTE]

I used to tally receipts and know where I was at. Now, I don't really manage receipts, and I just make up a number as to what I think I spent, makes me feel better, and keeps me right on budget!! :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

you got that right, made the mistake of tabbing up all my E-bay and various expenses last night....OUCH!!!!, lucky i am not charging myself labor[/quote]



jetstang said:


> I used to tally receipts and know where I was at. Now, I don't really manage receipts, and I just make up a number as to what I think I spent, makes me feel better, and keeps me right on budget!! :cheers


When I did mine I just stopped counting them after 10 grand.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks, Ruk!! You made me feel better. I'm only at $5k!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I used to tally receipts and know where I was at. Now, I don't really manage receipts, and I just make up a number as to what I think I spent, makes me feel better, and keeps me right on budget!! :cheers[/QUOTE]

Jet, Thats the premise is was working on, should have stuck with it...lol. Have all major parts in shop or on the way to finish it up. Busy weekend, Finished suspension and disc conversion, have to swap out front tires the 245/60 R15s will catch the front fender if i hit bump in corner, trying to find Dunlop GT 205/55 R15 NOS since they stopped making them, 245's will be spare backs, and the rake should give it a mean stance with the stock springs. Cleaned and swept shop, blew out any remaining sand from car outside and washed everything down with dawn to get any greasy hand prints off, organized and checked all engine parts, finished painting everything, soldered gas stem in and painted my gas tank (anyone have diagram of how sending unit goes back in). Picking up ignition from getting re-curved tomorrow, Lunati cam came in, along with 3 row core alum radiator. need to drop the trans and get it to a friend to check it out tomorrow, new U joints when i put it back in, will have to deal with the peg leg when i replenish funds in the spring. Kid that works for me is going to wire for the stereo and speakers tomorrow, really hoping to get this thing fired up before the snow starts to fly, but trying not to rush it, especially with the things i am new to like engine work. Will update pics when i start assembly


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

nice...thanks for sharing...
Bill


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> soldered gas stem in and painted my gas tank (anyone have diagram of how sending unit goes back in).


It goes in so the sock on the pickup is on the bottom of the tank?? What info are you after?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

been plugging away between work and have the lower end assembled on the engine, had a little hold up with the rear seal (first two were wrong). while i was waiting was able to paint the inner fenders and hood jambs so i wont have to spray them over the new engine and it gave me a chance to test the adhesion of the Matrix paint and clear over the epoxy base. Also sourced a TH350 locally and modified a quicksilver ratchet shifter (have you seen what they are asking for his/hers?...OUCH) to fit the original console, still working on the indicator have an idea to get a fiber optic dot to float under the correct gear. Also picked up the final pieces of the interior a couple of original front armrests base and pads for 10.00 so only repop parts will be vinyls seat covers, headliner and carpet have legendary on shelf for after paint. picked up 65' corvair original buckets in perfect driver condition one small tear (repaired easily) they are the same cores as 65' GTO so i went with 65' seat vinyl and 66' door panels, besides how can you not love the 65' seats with the diagonal pipes and logo on all seats. also picked up second pair of badges doing a cloisonne black fill on the Tempest and red on the custom will keep my originals just that. Wired car for sound and built speaker cabinet to bolt up under package tray cutouts without modification, amp mounts under cabinet with 2-6x9 3-ways and one 8" sub in center hole all JBL - GTO series, fronts are mounted behind air vent grills, head unit and EQ in glovebox with remote and i-phone dock in console box all wired to second battery in trunk independent of original wire harness...take a look and let me know what you think

http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds great! Your link only shows 1 pic.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

sorry jet, was a little whipped last night....this is the album

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

rotating assembly is all set, starting upper end today, checked all fitment last night,hoping to light some fire under the Tempest next weekend....Indian summer here in Michigan, may still get her out on the road for a couple of "flybys" with open headers before putting it up for block sanding over the winter. 

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

didnt want to highjack the other thread. did you put the epoxy on it. are you saying the original paint is still under there?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

no i did not and yes paint under is original as far as i can tell, original is barrier blue, jambs and inside trunk and hood just needed scuff and clear coat and there was only the one layer in the few crevices i had to take down to metal. only work i can see that has been done is the Custom full length side trim was deleted but it appears to be leaded in (from the worms on the inner panels) and not a recent job, the work is good, can not pick out where the holes were at all or any sanding swirls, had a thread on this whether they could be deleted from factory, do not have PHS yet to know. Epoxy is hard as a rock and no loose chipping underneath and is sprayed smoothly no runs or fisheyes and no sign of reaction to paint underneath. 

Thanks for responding shane


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i took the full length trim offf my car myself. the quarters and doors had studs welded on like the window trim. the fenders had BIG oval holes and i welded them up. just grinding the studs down. mostly they are still there for now. if i had your car i would sand the primer off just to make sure i didnt run into any surprises. if i sanded off the primer and nothing looked bad underneath i wouldnt worry about stripping. then just fix the dings and start building primer. more than likely you will encounter some minor rust. you can address that as it comes. happy sanding!arty:

by the way, the engine sounds like it will be bad ass!

i will take some picks of the studs on my car just for the hell of it!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks shane, that was my thinking, just wanted to run it by a pro....have you used or heard of Matrix paint, and is 475.00 good price for 5 qts ea of the premium BC/CC with reducer, solvent and degreaser. can't wait to see that tempest of yours when you get some color on it, although i do like the hot rod black look


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

matrix is good stuff. sounds kind of high. a good gallon clear kit should be 150.00 or less. degreaser is dirt cheap and a quart will last you forever. that leaves 250.00 plus for paint. now that i think about it thats not too bad. i might get it for 400.00 or less but i buy more than most people.

im planning on my car being solid gloss black but no telling when that will be. i will probably cry the first time it goes down the road under its own power. :cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

price includes ms-52 clear
mpb 4204 paint in Bahama Blue Metalic and 
two gts mp-127 primer and activator also

i can only imagine on waiting to drive your car, only had mine since sept 1st and its killing me to get the engine in, but being in MI, that won't do me any good til spring, so i am gonna concentrate on getting it blocked out and everything ready, then in spring fire it up break it in and tune it, then for paint followed by interior install.

And seeing the shine on some of the work you posted i bet that black will look like a glass smooth lake, used to do airbrushing when i was younger mostly fine art, but did mine and a few buddies bikes for them, will be the first car i take a go at. interior and jambs came out nice, can see a good clean reflection of my hand in them


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

the pics of the edges look good. with the primer added in that price is certainly in line. you will use more than 2 quarts of primer but that is down the road. things seem to be coming along well.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

just ran back through your thread, man that red interior is gonna look nice in a black car, I will keep my album posted as i go, thanks for the help...my worst spot is the fence post rub on the leading edge of the rear quarter wheel well and have to shim the gap at fender and A pillar, because someone thought the radiator support would make a good place to hook a tow strap.

Brian


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> im planning on my car being solid gloss black but no telling when that will be. i will probably cry the first time it goes down the road under its own power. :cheers


My 69 is going to be black, too. I sure can relate to that sentiment. I started the restoration on my 69 _more than 20* years* ago_. If things continue on schedule, I'll have it done by the time summer gets here.

I go out and start the thing at least once a week now and just stand there listening to it run, with a big dumb grin on my face.

Link to my project photo site.
Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

man you have come along way Bear, glad something re-awakened you on finishing it, looks like you knew exactly what you wanted to do with it, modification wise....bookmarking your album to keep an eye on it, awesome job, i'm so glad my body work is minimal....LOL, don't know if i would have patients or talent to fab a body


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Very creative and well done video. Enjoyed the heck out of it!! The video totally captured what these old cars are all about: the visceral pulse of Detroit Iron no matter what....no trailer queens here, just a burnished old Pontiac tearing up the back roads. Excellent project(s) too!!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

me and my daughter share MP3's, i will send her stuff i hear and like , and she will send me new and old stuff she thinks i will like. the weekend after the car arrived we were driving to a Red Wings game and she loaded that song in my stereo from her i-phone....classic queen from an 18 year old...i was impressed, so i was searching youtube for the video to send her and found that student project with the Tempest, was spooky because thats exactly how my car looked when it pulled up on the car carrier....cept it's 66' and thats a 67'. as for the film i say juxtaposition of our love of our woman vs. love of our cars, wife already calls mine the mistress, then regresses and says "at least i know where your at".


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> sorry jet, was a little whipped last night....this is the album
> 
> 1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket


Hey, where'd you get that air cleaner housing? I'm liking that a lot...

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

its spectre dual cold air intake, has 2 -4" snorkels that i am running up behind the grill to pull cold air, i picked it up on E-bay, they wanted 190.00 to order at advance, i think i got it for 40.00 plus shipping. just finished welding oil pickup and putting on pan, now for the top end. hey bear you would'nt know the specs on the crank pulley bolts with 3 pulley set-up, have tried every bolt in my box and the ones that start get tight three threads in, don't want to strip them out.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

BearGFR said:


> My 69 is going to be black, too. I sure can relate to that sentiment. I started the restoration on my 69 _more than 20* years* ago_. If things continue on schedule, I'll have it done by the time summer gets here.
> 
> I go out and start the thing at least once a week now and just stand there listening to it run, with a big dumb grin on my face.
> 
> ...


i got my car in '86 and the last time i drove it was '94 or '95 tough to remember now.:willy:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> its spectre dual cold air intake, has 2 -4" snorkels that i am running up behind the grill to pull cold air, i picked it up on E-bay, they wanted 190.00 to order at advance, i think i got it for 40.00 plus shipping. just finished welding oil pickup and putting on pan, now for the top end. hey bear you would'nt know the specs on the crank pulley bolts with 3 pulley set-up, have tried every bolt in my box and the ones that start get tight three threads in, don't want to strip them out.


As a matter of fact, I do. They're 5/16 - fine thread - at least that's what's on mine. I'm using an aftermarket SFI-rated balancer though. Chances are you've got the right diameter, just the wrong thread pitch.

Thanks for the info on the air cleaner. I was planning to modify my original factory one into something similar, but now I'm thinking that Spectre one is the way to go.

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

this is the place i got it, they usually sell around where teh buy it now price is...

p2parts items - Get great deals on items on eBay Stores!

and here is the kit i bought

SPECTRE 14" MUSCLE CAR FRESH AIR CLEANER KIT 728-BLEM - eBay (item 330502950374 end time Dec-05-10 17:09:05 PST)

and the 326 sticker will look cool on it...JK, 462 all the way


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

hey bear,was just reading engine post where you ran config through your software, was wondering if you might be able to run my specs for me when you get a chance, budget build, have scraped together all parts at at least half off retail, been the theme of this car...LOL, still expensive

MOTOR:
455 + .030
trw forged pistons, on stock re-conditioned rods
Moly rings
6x-4 heads 3 angle valve job and skirted valves, .062 Titan head gaskets with zero deck to get under 9.5:1 CR
with street port matched to edelbrock performer manifold w/e-750 carb
1 7/8" primary hedman headers into 2 1/2" exhaust w/true X pipe
comp cam gold alum roller rockers, 1.50
comp cam guide plates,HD springs, hyd lifters and hardened push rods
Lunati 307A2 hyd cam .454/.454 lift w/1.50 rockers 276/286 dur
N crank balanced and align honed .20/.20 polished and chamfered
clevite 77 bearings
Mr. gasket HD chrome fuel pump
Tuffstuff chrome 100 amp alt
Powermaster high torque mini starter
milodan 6 qt oil pan
melling high volume oil pump
Mallory HEI recurved for 455 (MSD 6a with 50,000 volt coil if needed)
dual CAI from behind grilles
MSD 8 mil wires
autolite 666 plugs 
currently converting to power steering
keeping manual brakes w/disc front conv. for now
TH -350 trans stage two shift kit, 2700 stall converter
open rear end w/2.56 gear (in search of 3.23 posi)

thanks,
Brian


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

you are going to love that mini starter! the only way to go.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

got a great deal on it, not more than a recon, stock ...received the box and i am like what the heck is this....did not realize how small they really are, figured it would help with header clearance, and heat soak.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Motor is together just waiting on the last batch of bolts from ARP, anyone out there have a 66' front ashtray in their spare parts pile, having a heck of a time locating one, condition not important

some pics


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> Motor is together just waiting on the last batch of bolts from ARP, anyone out there have a 66' front ashtray in their spare parts pile, having a heck of a time locating one, condition not important
> 
> some pics


Nice! I want to hear it *RUN!*


Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

me too!!!!!!!!...Bear, have a feeling i am gonna hold off dropping it in until i get done block sanding the car, besides will not be able to get it out and break it in as the snow started flying today here......GRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

*Tempest Back in Black*

Took advantage of the warm weather and sprayed the Tempest in high build primer today. Went down pretty well, no orange peel one little sag on the roof pillar. gun started clogging on my last cup and had a few bad spots on the hood after cleaning out the gun but that still needs some more icing and sanding anyways. Was only able to get one med wet coat out of two quarts of 2k knew i should have grabbed a gallon but was a little short on cash when i went to paint store. I will see how the blocking goes, may have to grab some more and spray one more coat before it gets to the paint booth for color


----------



## nyte_ryder67 (Feb 18, 2011)

Your car is looking real good there g8ter!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks Nyte, long day 6 hrs taping and masking and removing last bit of trim and another 3 hrs painting, figured i better get some practice in with the gun before i spray 400.00 worth of color and clear on it. everything went pretty well til the last cup, need to grab a one qt cup the 1/2 qt started sludging up from having to refill so often.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Brian good job lots of work you did today. But no shot of the ash tray?? Just kidding and wanted to say HI, Les


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Les, it's in the dash but the interior is hermetically sealed at the moment....lol. Thanks for the Post card that was a nice surprise, it is hanging on my office corkboard, going to start a "Show Display Frame" with it, after all with out the help and inspiration of you and others on the forum i don't think i would have gotten as far as i have in the last 6 months. Still out in the shop going over it with a spotlight circling any little imperfections, looking pretty close to being ready for some color. have all the bodylines taped so i get a nice clean sharp edge when i guide coat it with 240 and then its wet sand to 500. thinking it should be back together in May just in time for my Michigan driving season.....:cheers


----------

